# Cant grab while Spinning?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Same problem here, I was thinking about posting this but kinda realized what I was doing. Might be the solution I don't know, haven't been able to try it yet. I think I try to reach for the grab instead of moving my legs into the grab. Anyone know?


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Are you making sure your head and shoulders are looking around the direction you are spinning?
Or maybe you are timing your grab wrong causing to work against the rotation a little bit or something, maybe try different grabs.

Hope I could help a little


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I think I MIGHT know the problem. When I go to do 360s since its such a mellow trick I don't have to really pre-wind and release off the jump I can just kinda coast off my edge and drift it around but to spin 540's I have to wind up my upper body and then release that wind creating torque while I spin. When I go to grab on spins I am just coasting off. I am going to try to wind up my upper body and after I snap off the pre-wind to get the rotation going pull my knees up and grab the board.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

^^^ what CheoSamad said. It may be worth it to try a combination of experiments to see what works. Like any trick, try to work from the ground up. Like you said, you can grab on your 360s, so try and dissect what you're doing right there and advance it to your 540s. I'm in a similar boat as Cheo - I can float my 360s no problem but once I'm throwing 540s I definitely have to dig my edge in and wind up with my upper body to a certain extent.

As for your backflips, might be a bit tougher. Its always harder to just explain what you should do rather than to show you, but if you're over-rotating then really you need to not throw back as much when you're trying to grab, and maybe drop your legs earlier than you normally would when you're throwing a layout.

Don't know if you have one of these places near you but checkout SkyZone. They're a trampoline park company that have locations all over the US (I think). You can rent smaller foam boards to practice on too, and most of them have great crash pads and even a couple have foam pits. This place is basically how I learned to backflip well (amongst other things.) And no, I am not a SkyZone rep. My buddies and I just go there every Sunday night for an hour to practice and train. Good workout too. Good luck!


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

I looked at skyzone. Unfortunately the nearest one to me is 4 hours away so that's probably not gonna happen. I AM however trying to get a tramp board because I have my own trampoline.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

When spinning more than a 3 it gets tough to grab because it becomes foreign to your body movement. Trampoline will only do you so much good, its actually better to tramp without a board to your feet because its such an unrealistic pop compared to actually being on a snowboard. 

Just spin your 5's and rodeos without grabs for a while, it will help your body (primarily your knees) understand where they need to be during what position of the spin. Because it is foreign, your knees will tend to be further away from your body, once you feel like you can tweak, shifty or poke during any moment of your spins...thats a sign that your mind and body are completely in control of your motions. This sense will allow you to focus solely on the grab. Backside, I prefer indy and tail. Frontside, I prefer melon and stale. 

With backflips, if I am to grab...I grab melon. I go wildcat style when grabbing, or else I just go straight to a layout. Wildcat should feel more along the lines of a cartwheel because of your leg alignment. They flip much faster because you are in a ball, so practice on smaller jumps on a slushy day. Really the only advice I can give.

With rodeos, you shouldn't have to flip really hard to get it going. It will be like the wildcat but even less effort to engage. Once you pop back, grab that melon or that indy and try to land switch. Their definetly a tough trick to stomp. Under rotating means being toe heavy, and that will make you carve or wash out your landing. Heel heavy will roll you to your butt.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

xxfinnellxx said:


> When spinning more than a 3 it gets tough to grab because it becomes foreign to your body movement. Trampoline will only do you so much good, its actually better to tramp without a board to your feet because its such an unrealistic pop compared to actually being on a snowboard.
> 
> Just spin your 5's and rodeos without grabs for a while, it will help your body (primarily your knees) understand where they need to be during what position of the spin. Because it is foreign, your knees will tend to be further away from your body, once you feel like you can tweak, shifty or poke during any moment of your spins...thats a sign that your mind and body are completely in control of your motions. This sense will allow you to focus solely on the grab. Backside, I prefer indy and tail. Frontside, I prefer melon and stale.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will take all of this into consideration once the season finally starts. I had very little practise with 540's even though I was comfortable with them (got that arm steez perfect looking like I just don't give a fuBACKTOTHESUBJECT)I will work on it this winter and I'm going to camp of champions next summer so I am sure that will help. Thank you for the advice.


----------

